

Five Hidden Tricks You Can Do With You’re Mouse’s Middle Click - FromStoneage
http://www.nextofwindows.com/five-hidden-tricks-you-can-do-with-youre-mouses-middle-click/

======
Piskvorrr
I'm mouse's middle click? AM NOT! :D

